# How did you meet your soulmate?



## RIVER LADY

roger23 said:


> Soulmate (or soul mate) is a term sometimes used to designate someone with whom one has a feeling of deep and natural affinity, friendship, love, intimacy, sexuality, and/or compatibility.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul mate
> 
> *is there such a person,that meets this definition*


Roger, sure there is, if you believe there is. Absolutely!


----------



## William H Bonney

cmpdad said:


> My wife of 28yrs was my fiancee's maid of honor...Long story, but I chose correctly.:evilsmile


You may have to start another thread,,,,,,, I'd love to hear that story.:lol:


----------



## ryanl01

Lisa23 any pics?


----------



## ryanl01

pm me


----------



## DangerDan

ryanl01 said:


> Lisa23 any pics?


You go man!! :lol:


----------



## bluesun7602

he was my favorite customer at the coffeeshop i worked at. he'd always order 2 grande carmels and slip a $20 in the tip jar. 2 years later i got my first bow and his brother took me shooting, and i shot my first deer 2 weeks later. by then it was decided by everyone else in his family that we'd just end up together. 2 years later, we still are.

the best piece of advice i could give has already been mentioned... stop looking. whomever you find while actively looking is just going to be mr. right now... he's not going to have the qualities you truly want because you'll have blinders on and only see the qualities in him which you like and overlook the qualities that would actually be deal-breakers. embrace your independence, use this time to take a look into yourself and work on YOU. once you're comfortable with who you are, then take a look around, but don't invest too much of yourself too quickly.

and i'm sure there's plenty of nice boys around here too.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Soul Mates???


----------



## Firecracker

ESOX said:


> Men allowed to answer?
> I dropped in at my brothers on the way by, there she was, one of my sister in laws friends.
> Our first date was the next day.
> A week later I told her I was going to marry her. (Mind you this was coming from a 31 year old confirmed cohabitator and bachelor)
> A year later I did.


Hey you did the Same as Mike then,, Mike told me he would marry me in a year, I told him ..NO WAY.... he married me in 364 Days!!!!!!!!!!! 

met on february 22 ..... married next year february 21 ! :lol:

Yes I believe in soulmates.. ! My Mike is my BEST friend, we share everything, we love the same things, have the same dreams for our Future, he is my soulmate. And in the Sex dept. or affection... we have NO problem.


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

My husband and I met at work... We worked together for about 4 months started dating (squirrel hunting-1st date) then moved in together 5 months later. We continued working together, we just got along soo good that we didn't need our space, we seen each other 24/7 for about 4 years then I quit the job. We've now been together for 7 1/2 years and married for the last 1 1/2 years with a lil guy on the way!!! We don't argue we just speak our minds and respect each others opinions, if I don't agree or vise versa we compromise. I have met my soulmate and I wasn't looking at the time it happened either.. 
Just take care of your lil one and have fun with life in general and when it's time for you to meet Mr. Right well it'll just happen!! I believe everything happens for a reason!!


----------



## sfw1960

Steve said:


> Now that's a good move!


 You go Stevie!!!

If I could only give ONE piece of advice to anybody here:

DON'T CROWD EACH OTHER !

We've known each other 15-16 yrs....
* Met her in a gas station!!*
:lol:
LMAO!! 
(She used to work there)
Been married about 8 1/2yrs....
Sometimes we holler & skirmish - but we don't beat each other...LOL
I took her from a bad situation and she took me from a bad situation too.

Now we're stuck with each other from here on out!! 
I wouldn't trade her for all the money in the world - but some days I'd like to rent her at a steep discount!! LOL!
:yikes:
I kid a lot about / and with her , but she's got a heart of gold and a smile as wide as the oceans , eyes as deep as the sea.....Crazy like a fox & a sense of humour with no bounds......
Some days can be rough - and some days are unrealistically stellar !
She's the best thing that's EVER happened to me - and if those of you DON'T believe in soul mates , some of you will die some lonely turkeys!
:16suspect

I love my Dawny!!!
:mischeif:
~Robert~


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

cmpdad said:


> My wife of 28yrs was my fiancee's maid of honor...Long story, but I chose correctly.:evilsmile





William H Bonney said:


> You may have to start another thread,,,,,,, I'd love to hear that story.:lol:


Couldnt have said it better myself!




ryanl01 said:


> Lisa23 any pics?


That a boy...
As for me, I am way to into school and starting my career before I need to start worrying about a "wife", And I just turned 23 with one year of school to go. 

That being said however,A good way to start is finding a hunting partner of the opposite sex. They are the best ones!


----------



## contrary2ordinary

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That a boy...
> As for me, I am way to into school and starting my career before I need to start worrying about a "wife", And I just turned 23 with one year of school to go.
> 
> That being said however,A good way to start is finding a hunting partner of the opposite sex. They are the best ones!


Never underestimate the power of last call.


----------



## autumnlovr

I met my hubby at work 32 years ago...."dated" (combination of hung-out-together, lived-together, lived-apart, hunted & fished together, etc. etc. etc.) for about 25 years and now we've been married for 7 years and we still like each other. I guess you could call him my soulmate, huh?

Ladies....are you amazed at the number of men who have posted in the "women's" forum? :lol: I wonder how many guys read this stuff on a regular basis?


----------



## QuackerWhacker

autumnlovr said:


> Ladies....are you amazed at the number of men who have posted in the "women's" forum? :lol: I wonder how many guys read this stuff on a regular basis?


Were all just trying (still) to gain insight into how ya'll work!!!!!!:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## sfw1960

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RoadKillCafe

Paul Thompson said:


> I have been married 28 years to the same gal, I met her in third grade. I don't believe in the cliché's that there is a "soul mate" or that "God has the perfect mate for you" because we are human. Relationships need time to grow. You have to date and court and really get to know each other. You skip that and go straight to the bed, and you will never find a good one. Anyone will give you sex if that is what your handing out. If you want to be married, you have to be marriage material. Try trolling for guys around a Church and not a bar or bowling alley.




I met my wife because she lived next door to my uncle .. pretty much knew her all my life. Started dating in high school, married in college. There have been rough spots, but marriage is not a fairy tale, its a continuous work in progress (just ask her :lol. 22 years in August.


----------



## MichDckHtr145

Actually men, my story is a little different. I never wanted to take my city-girl into the outdoors. She BEGGED me all the time and I didn't think the woods was a place for women. Especially this one. (sexist pig, i know) I Just thought she was to girly. But after much begging and pleading i gave her a chance and took her out. I thought i was in over my head let me tell you! It went ok. nothing too difficult. So when she figured out hunting wasnt that bad she became interested and now she's my partner when im not with the guys. Its kind of nice. I never thought Id say this but you gotta give those girls a chance because you never know what could become of it!!:chillin:


----------



## RIVER LADY

QuackerWhacker said:


> Were all just trying (still) to gain insight into how ya'll work!!!!!!:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile


Now that, was an honest response and a very smart move.


----------



## RIVER LADY

autumnlovr said:


> Ladies....are you amazed at the number of men who have posted in the "women's" forum? :lol: I wonder how many guys read this stuff on a regular basis?


 
More then you think, I'm sure.:16suspect


----------



## Firecracker

Seeeee us girls aint as bad 

I think the guys who posted here are pretty cool,


----------



## RIVER LADY

wally-eye said:


> Been married 23 years, I haven't met her yet.....


 
You are bad.....but funny.:lol:


----------



## soggybtmboys

Lisa23 said:


> I know Im young and still have a lot to learn. Ill be 24 next month. I thought I had my best friend for the rest of my life five short years ago, I dated Tim for about 6 months, after about 5 I found out I was pregnant. Then I found he was cheating on me, Needless to say we broke up shortly after. I have met a few guys that I liked then found that two were just plain abusive a-holes and the other guy was married and was not divorced like he said. A couple of nights ago I met a guy that seemed ok then realized he was not what he seemed, It just bums me out. I must be looking in the wrong place. Im almost ready to give up on guys. How and where did you meet your Husbands? or significant other?


 
Good Luck Lisa and keep your chin up. I would not stress out too much, time is on your side. When you are relaxed and happy, that is when it will happen.....when you are not looking for it. You will find 'the one' when you are just being you.......relaxed happy, not hurried......when you are in this state of mind, meaning just being you and you meet him......you will have met him...and he will have fallen for you...the real you, and that is when you will be most happiest.

Best wishes,

SBB


----------



## skyhawk1

I have a question for you why are you looking so hard to find a mate.When you go hunting and fishing you have to look around to find a good spot,and see where the good bucks are at. You have to scout out the best places. I met my boyfriend on the internet we were shoot yahoo pool. We have been together for almost 2 years now. There are alot of good men and there are alot of wrong men. You just have to wait and scout. Just like you were would do if your hunting. Men are like bows and guns, You always have a try out a few befor you find the one you really like and want to keep. Don't rush into anything. When you think you might have found the right one be friends first and go from there. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## wyldkat49766

I met my hubby as a blind date. I too had just given up and was happy being me. Picked him up after my work shift that night, we talked all night, he never left. 1 yr later we had a baby boy, 7 yrs later married. We will be celebraing 3 yrs marriage in April and together 11 yrs in June.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Joe Archer said:


> Guys need to exercise caution as well. I once knew a guy who met a woman via the internet. She loved to hunt, fish, f.....  lets just say she seemed "perfect" for him. She said they would be married in a few short months. Fortunately he decided against that idea. She is now doing time for polygamy and swindling her spouses (yes plural) out of their savings!
> <----<<<


My sister met her husband on a message board. 10 yrs and 2 kids later...



Joe Archer said:


> I cant believe that not one woman here said that they met their soul mate while beau hunting!
> <----<<<


Thats because its the women's forum. The men usually go hunting for us soon enough.


----------



## FREEPOP

wyldkat49766 said:


> I too had just given up and was happy being me.


I tell people that are misserable and lonely this all the time, "If you're not happy with yourself, how can you expect anyone else to be?"


----------



## maxemus

I knew it when she looked up at me with those eyes as if asking me if it was alright


----------



## ERnurse

Lisa-half the fun of finding him is trying out the models while looking for him, as someone posted earlier--its like shopping for a bow, gotta try a few to find the right one.

Is there really a soul mate?? I gotta wonder, I am currently going through a divorce after 7 years, I absolutely *Love* the man, but for different reasons we feel that we must split and go our separate ways, I enjoyed my time with him, but I feel that I can once again meet another and enjoy time with him. I am hoping to remain in close contact with my husband and we can continue to share times together, we have a lot of great memories, did a lot of adventuring together.
I am skeptical that there is only 1 mate out there for each person.

I still hunt and fish with a couple guys who I had relationships with in the past, awkward at first but then they settle into it and learn that it is time spent that should be valued.

I think different people can have a profound impact on your life if and when you let them in. I am particular as to who I let into my life but I have fun with them once in. Enjoy the company and have no regrets even if it doesnt work out to spend your entire life with the person, we arent meant to be on this earth forever, so enjoy the time you have with them.

Good Luck


----------



## tdejong302

Pretty much says it all liv4upoutdoors at myspace.com Only single gals looking long term need apply. Don't know if you will be my soul mate however maybe find some fish and venison in the u.p.


----------



## snaggs

I was driving down WOODWARD AVE. one night,or was it 8 MILE? I forget?? There she was thumbing a ride. So I pulled over to the curb, Trouble I said.Yeah she responded .Need a lift? Ok she said. Where to ? Just drive What's wrong? I need money she uttered. Got problems ? Yeah ! So I drove and drove and drove.It was about 32 hours later we arrived in Las Vegas and boy was I tired..Drive in here she said. All I could see was blinking lights, and a sign that read " Quicky". Boy I thought this is gonna be good.. a guy came out and started mumbling something, I really didn't understand what he was talking about and he said that'll be 50 dollars. I was too tired to argue and paid him. I woke up the next morning to find her laying next to me. her long blonde hair covering lucious ---- well later that morning I found out that place we visited was a "Quicky" "Wedding Chapel". What the HELL happened..How am I gonna tell my wife..As it was, my wife being a sweet loving person understood my dilemma (being tired and all).and that's my story..I'm writing this from jail..Got another 2 1/2 years to go and after I pay the 10,000 dollar fine I'm gonna take the wife on a nice vacation just the two of us up north fishin in my favorite stream...I can see it now...


----------



## huntinlady

We met on a big public fishing dock. It was not either of our reasons for being there, but I' think fate made it happened. I too had a bad 1st marriage, so I was not looking. When you are yourself, you attract in spite of not trying. 

We haven't tied the knot, but have been together for about 12 years. We share the love of the woods, the water and just each others company. I couldn't be happier! 

I agree with the others about not settling. You have to be true to yourself and don't be in a hurry, Lisa. Do the things you love to do, enjoy the fun and characters that share your time on this earth and your soul mate will be there. 

There's a lot of fish out there!!!


----------



## Lisa23

Thank you all for the replies and PM's, I was realy feeling down last week. The words of encouragement have meant alot to Me. Its not often that you find a outdoor forum that everyone is so kind and unjudgmental.

Thank you all, Lisa


----------



## Dave Ash

lol at my old job i interviewed her, she went to church with a lady from my work and after the lady saw me drooling she hooked me up


----------



## autumnlovr

Lisa23 said:


> Thank you all for the replies and PM's, I was realy feeling down last week. The words of encouragement have meant alot to Me. *Its not often that you find a outdoor forum that everyone is so kind and unjudgmental.*
> 
> Thank you all, Lisa



That's because you posted in the Women's section. If you had put this in the "Sound Off" section....they would have been on you like flies on a doo-doo wagon! :tdo12:

You're welcome, glad we could get you through a rough spot in the road of life.


----------



## tdejong302

Thats not fair. Alot of people including males had positive comments here. Maybe I'm reading your post wrong. Alot of the people on this forum look at each section. They are not confined to one area. I do agree there is some bashing on this forum though.


----------



## autumnlovr

tdejong302 said:


> Thats not fair. Alot of people including males had positive comments here. Maybe I'm reading your post wrong. Alot of the people on this forum look at each section. They are not confined to one area. I do agree there is some bashing on this forum though.



Yep, I think you misinterpreted my post. :sad:
It was not meant to bash men (or anyone else in particular). I was just pointing out that the Sound Off section has LOTS of negativity and people jumping on each others cases. Many times it's hard to tell what is in jest or what is serious. I think this section _attempts_ to be far more postive and supportive.


----------



## Bellyup

It is just plain common sense not to bash women.... or anyone for that matter when they are down. When someone is feeling down and you take serious jabs at them, you need your head examined. Besides, Lisa has a young child, and that child needs mom to be happy and carefree. 

Hope your doing better Lisa, you sure got some responses, 7 pages worth ! It was kind of uplifiting hearing the stories as well, kind of uplifting to say the least, maybe there is hope for some after all !


----------



## eddiejohn4

I met Carrie at a high school party, after I moved here from NYC. I at first did not care for her as I though she was self absorbed and a smart butt.

I had gotten into a disagreement with her and asked her how much would she charge to haunt a house, without a pause she looked at me and said how many rooms? lol. I was in love.

Carrie and I had 33 years together as we married at 18, I lost her Nov 20 2007 to the ravages of diabetes. She was my everything, and without her guidance one could only guess where I would be today. I will always love her.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Bellyup said:


> *It is just plain common sense not to bash women.... or anyone for that matter when they are down. *When someone is feeling down and you take serious jabs at them, you need your head examined. Besides, Lisa has a young child, and that child needs mom to be happy and carefree.
> 
> Hope your doing better Lisa, you sure got some responses, 7 pages worth ! It was kind of uplifiting hearing the stories as well, kind of uplifting to say the least, maybe there is hope for some after all !


 
My belief has always been this. 

The only time you should look down upon some one, is when you are lending your hand to help them up.


----------



## RIVER LADY

eddiejohn4 said:


> I met Carrie at a high school party, after I moved here from NYC. I at first did not care for her as I though she was self absorbed and a smart butt.
> 
> I had gotten into a disagreement with her and asked her how much would she charge to haunt a house, without a pause she looked at me and said how many rooms? lol. I was in love.
> 
> Carrie and I had 33 years together as we married at 18, I lost her Nov 20 2007 to the ravages of diabetes. She was my everything, and without her guidance one could only guess where I would be today. I will always love her.


 
Eddie, that is a very sweet love story. You are a very lucky man to have experienced such dedicated true love.


----------

